# Cattleya trianae var. coerulea (Luna Musica x Blue Diamond)



## Paul (Mar 7, 2012)

This is the first bloom of this cross from Sam Tsui, I let you judge about the comment below (Sam's list) 


*[FONT=&quot]CAS0051[/FONT]**[FONT=&quot]C. trianaei var. coerulea x sib ('Luna Muisca' x 'Blue Diamond')[/FONT]*[FONT=&quot]NBS[/FONT][FONT=&quot]$40.00[/FONT]
[FONT=&quot]BS[/FONT][FONT=&quot]$60.00[/FONT]
[FONT=&quot]‘Luna Muisca’ is a proven breeder which has medium sized flowers but very good shape[/FONT]
[FONT=&quot] and color for a coerulea. ‘Blue Diamond’ is a 2nd generation cross and is superior to [/FONT]
[FONT=&quot]Luna Muisca’. First few bloomed are true coerulea![/FONT]


----------



## Lycaste53 (Mar 7, 2012)

Nice shape, very light colors, but I´m missing something...


----------



## Erythrone (Mar 7, 2012)

Very nice!!!

I didn't think it can be called coerulea!


----------



## Paul (Mar 7, 2012)

Erythrone said:


> Very nice!!!
> 
> I didn't think it can be called coerulea!



Actually, var. amoena should be the right name :evil:


----------



## Kavanaru (Mar 7, 2012)

maybe it is because I see it in the iPad... but to me this flower looks more pink than coerulea... more like albescens.... even though the shape is more coerulea like (Spider shape)


----------



## SlipperFan (Mar 7, 2012)

Definitely not coerulea!


----------



## tenman (Mar 7, 2012)

The problem, as I have discovered to my great disappointment many, many times over (and many, many dollars later) is that cattleyas most often do not breed true for color forms. I can't list all the concolors, coeruleas, semi-albas, etc. I have bloomed out which did not come out truem- even from selfings, let alone sibbings.

However, I like the color of this one very much. As for the form, I have also found that cattleya species can be highly variable in flower quality/shape from blooming to blooming depending on general plant health and environmental factors. If it were me, since I like the colors, I'd hold on to it and bloom it a few more times before rendering judgement on the shape


----------



## Paul (Mar 8, 2012)

tenman said:


> The problem, as I have discovered to my great disappointment many, many times over (and many, many dollars later) is that cattleyas most often do not breed true for color forms. I can't list all the concolors, coeruleas, semi-albas, etc. I have bloomed out which did not come out truem- even from selfings, let alone sibbings.
> 
> However, I like the color of this one very much. As for the form, I have also found that cattleya species can be highly variable in flower quality/shape from blooming to blooming depending on general plant health and environmental factors. If it were me, since I like the colors, I'd hold on to it and bloom it a few more times before rendering judgement on the shape



Actually, I think there are many mistakes in Cattleya crosses. No I will almost only buy on photos of the bloom. When a cross is what it is supposed to be, I have always had plants that looked very similar in a flask. just some slightly different shapes and colors. Of course there can be some exceptions but I have never had these by now. Here I have to wait the next blooms, but I think it's quite far the parents. Not the same shape, not the same coloration type (not talking about coerulea, I know it's hard to be sure it will be blue or pink), not the same labelle.


----------



## Kavanaru (Mar 8, 2012)

Paul said:


> Actually, I think there are many mistakes in Cattleya crosses. No I will almost only buy on photos of the bloom. When a cross is what it is supposed to be, I have always had plants that looked very similar in a flask. just some slightly different shapes and colors. Of course there can be some exceptions but I have never had these by now. Here I have to wait the next blooms, but I think it's quite far the parents. Not the same shape, not the same coloration type (not talking about coerulea, I know it's hard to be sure it will be blue or pink), not the same labelle.



In most cases, with few exceptions, if you self you get similar plants in Cattleyas. crossing two different plants of the same variety, does not necessarily produce the same variety in the progeny of Cattleya (for this genus it seems pretty common that genetics is more complex than one-single mutation for each variety!)... furthermore, it is also very comon that crossing to different varieties of cattleya gives the tipo variety 8not always, of course, but pretty common)... If you want to be sure of what you get, you need to buy blooming plants, or progeny from parents already known to breed true or in a particular direction...

Sometimes, as mentionned before, same plant varies a lot from first to second to third bloom... e.g. Cattleya mossiae 'Aurora' seems to produce progeny that have a completely differen color patern on the lip the first and second year, and then changes to something more similar to the mother... C. violaceae var. coerulea, some plants bloom the first and second time more like a soft colored tipo (with very bad shape!) and then change to true coerulea (have seen this with my own eyes! impressive!) So, I would wait with yor plant to see if this is one of those cases... please note that your plant has a very typical spider shape for coerulea plants!

as for the shape of the lip of your plant... it will for sure get better next season...


----------



## Paul (Mar 8, 2012)

You're right Ramon, I have to wait next year. It's possible than under different growing environnement, with a bigger plant, the bloom will be different. bigger bloom, rounder: probably. the colour could be darker also. Or it could be an exception in this cross...


----------

